
Why Linux’s biggest ever kernel release is no big deal - severine
https://www.linux.com/news/why-linuxs-biggest-ever-kernel-release-is-really-no-big-deal/
======
lipnitsk
It's a bit ironic that the author works for VMWare, since VMWare Workstation
is completely unusable[0] with Linux 5.8 with no ETA to fix in sight.

[0]:
[https://communities.vmware.com/thread/638457](https://communities.vmware.com/thread/638457)

~~~
ecf
The innovation coming from big name players in the VM space, namely VMware and
Parallels, is all but non-existent. It’s no surprise they were caught off
guard when the requirements to update their product to a new OS version was
anything other than replacing a couple lines of version number text.

